# DW Review- Solution Finish



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Pittsy's Official DW Solution Finish Review*

1st Up thanks to the guys at Britemax Direct for supplying the sample of Solution Finish to review, for more information on the brand have a look here:http://www.britemax-direct.co.uk/PBSCCatalog.asp?PBMInit=1

So trims.... these are one of the finishing touches when doing a car that makes all the difference, it can really ruin the look if your trims are looking grey and washed out but time and conditions mean that the inevitable happens and with all the best will in the world the black ABS trims do age badly.

You can dress these and make them look better but a long lasting trim restorer might be a better bet so lets see what Solution Finish brings to the table :thumb:

*The Product:*

The sample supplied came in a small 30ml bottle with the Solution Finish branding on there, the actual liquid is black in colour, no real nice smells or flashy colours with this one just a simple no nonsense approach which is refreshing.

*Solution finish say:*

*Solution Finish is an incredible new product that restores originally black surfaces to a deep, rich black without the usual horrid 'wet look' shine that also dries quickly with no greasy residue.The unique formula utilizes advanced polymer technology to provide a spectacular long-lasting, black protective finish.

Formulated for professional use, it's a silicone-free solution that uses all natural oils and is VOC compliant. Solution Finish Black Trim Restorer was developed by professionals for professionals. It is formulated using only the finest ingredients that you don't usually find in mass-produced, over the counter products.

Solution Finish is ideal for restoring, conditioning and protecting any originally black surfaces, such as; Bumpers, pads and trim Mirrors Mud flaps Seals Running boards Truck bed caps and covers Handles and wiper blades.

If it's made of black plastic or vinyl, Solution Finish will make it look better than new! It doesn't just restore black surfaces - it gives them a rich, dark finish. Treated surfaces feel clean, not greasy. That's great news for door handles and running boards.

Durability ultimately depends on many factors including the quality, grain & texture of the plastic trim being treated, expect 6-8 months on first application and 12 month plus on additional applications.*

So all good there and sounds like it is going to be what you need for those faded trims so lets see whats what :thumb:

*The Method:*

The Old X Trail was in need of a bit of a bath after a couple of weeks without a wash...



So a bit of foam and a 2 bucket wash made it look a bit more respectable.

An area of concern for me has always been the plastic inserts behind the wing mirrors, I have always struggled to get them looking good and they always seem to look a bit washed out as you can see by the top left picture.

In order to prep for application the inserts were cleaned using the rather excellent Britemax Grime Out and a detailing brush to make sure they are properly cleaned and degreased.





So X Trail all finished and dried and looking alot better but as you can see the wing mirror inserts still looking washed out.



So time for the Solution Finish....

I decided to use a large 'make up applicator' as the area was pretty fiddly to get to due to the wing mirror getting in the way, a small amount of solution finish was dosed onto the pad (at this point i would like to suggest that a dropper type cap would be alot better for this product).

This soaked into the pad really quickly and was ready for application...



As you can see gloves are a really good idea for this job :thumb:

The solution finish was worked into the insert and straight away you could see that the grey ABS was turning black, Result :thumb:

It was then left to soak on for 2 minutes before buffing off with a clean MF cloth.





I have got to say i was super impressed with the finish and this might be the solution to those pesky faded trims :thumb:

*Price:*

£14.99 for a 30ml bottle and is available from here: http://www.britemax-direct.co.uk/solution-finish-trim-restorer-black-30ml-1oz-c2x18195330

Whilst £14.99 might seem like a lot to lay out for such a small bottle you need to bear in mind that very little is required and you will not be needing to apply this very often so its pretty good value i would say:thumb:

*Would I use it again?:*

From my initial impressions and the effect Solution Finish has had on these trims I am going to be testing it on Mrs P's Mini trims to see how it performs so short answer is YES!:thumb:

*Conclusion:*

If you have some faded trim and are looking for a way of getting them 'back to black' then Solution Finish is for you....

Its easy to apply (but don't spill it), buffs off in minutes and really finishes the trims nicely with no greasy residues, it also lasts for 6-8 months so whats not to like.



*Give it a go, it might be the Solution to your Finish problems :thumb:*

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "

*Thanks for reading:wave:*


----------

